

Docker hack day lightning talks live - julien421
http://www.docker.io/live/

======
yannisp
Apologies ahead of time for the lower quality streaming for those watching, we
have multiple cameras and sources that we can't put into Google Hangout but we
will have an edited post-production video ready later this week!

------
thejosh
Love that you use Youtube for this, as you can rewind and watch from the start
if you join in late. Also lag free compared to other streaming services out
there.

~~~
tacticus
Ok that rewind feature is amazingly awesome.

------
shykes
First talk: Sasha Klizenthas shows how Mailgun uses Docker for development and
staging. Live deployment straight from emacs, pretty sweet :)

~~~
shykes
Second talk: Sebastien Pahl shows how Cloudflare's new development environment
uses Docker.

~~~
shykes
Third talk: Ted Dzubia shows how Ebay uses docker for automated build and
testing of a Python+Postgresql stack.

~~~
shykes
Fourth talk: Jeff Lindsay from the Dokku and Flynn projects talks about his
experience with docker, requests, complaints etc. Also calls for a bittorrent
implementation of the image registry.

~~~
shykes
Fifth talk: Kimbro Staken from Jumpbox demoes Maestro, an orchestration tool
for multi-container development stacks:
[https://github.com/toscanini/maestro](https://github.com/toscanini/maestro)

------
nickstinemates
This. Is. Awesome.

